# Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)



## xRis3ri (17. Juni 2012)

*Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Hey Leute wie ihr sehen könnt will ich mir den normalen Gamestar Pc holen . Hier die Teile die drin sind :
                       - AMD FX-Series FX-6100 Prozessor (6 x 3.30 GHz) 
- 8192 MB DDR3 Speicher  1600 MHz (PC3-12800)
- 1000 GB Festplatte SATA III
- 22x DVD Double Layer Brenner SATA
- 2048 MB AMD Radeon™ HD  6950 PCI-E
*- Gigabyte   GA-970A-UD3 Mainboard
xilence M303 Cpu Kühler 
Netzteil:550 Watt BeQuiet
Kosten : 799,99€ ist er für den Preis ok?
Danke im voraus für eure Antworten
*


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Kommt ganz drauf an, was du mit dem Rechner anstellen möchtest.


----------



## xRis3ri (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ich würde mit ihm primär :Zocken,Surfen und chatten


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Ich würde mit ihm primär :Zocken,Surfen und chatten


 
Für 800 Euro können wir dir einen besseren Rechner zusammenstellen. Dank Alternate müsstest du den sogar nicht einmal selber zusammenbauen.

Intel ist für das Spielen besser als AMD, und das deutlich.


----------



## xRis3ri (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Das die zusammengebaut werden ist sehr vorteilhaft ,da ich absolut keinen Plan vom zusammenbauen habe ^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Das die zusammengebaut werden ist sehr vorteilhaft ,da ich absolut keinen Plan vom zusammenbauen habe ^^


 
Sollen wir dir einen zusammenbasteln? Oder möchtest du unbedingt den Gamestar-PC.

Wie ein PC zusammengebaut wird, erlernt man in 2 Stunden Tutorials schauen. Das ist nicht allzu schwierig. Wenn du Möbel aufstellen kannst, kannst du auch elektronische Bauteile zusammenschrauben.


----------



## xRis3ri (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Achja Btw=da ist windows auch dabei das könnte vlt.Grund für 800€ sein oder weil dann wärens ja nur 720€


----------



## xRis3ri (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Und was das betrifft: Ich bin in sowas eig. flexibel mir ist das egal ob da gamestar vornedran steht oder nicht für mich zählt: mehr geld =mehr leistung


----------



## killer196 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

So könntest du es machen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22073dd1cffee3596d264afc7ac22336439338a95710ehttps://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22076c4018e88421c7246f5d29707e42b1e37894920ce



+ Windoof


----------



## xRis3ri (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ok ... hab gedacht das der ein bisschen billiger wird aber nicht so billig 
Aber da fehlt noch der Cpu kühler oder kann ich einfach den von intel nehmen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Aber da fehlt noch der Cpu kühler oder kann ich einfach den von intel nehmen?


 
Der von Intel ist @Stock gut genug. Zwar nicht Silenttauglich aber gut. Wenn du es aber etwas leiser haben möchtest kannst du dir mal den Alpenföhn Sella anschauen.


----------



## st.eagle (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

dann laß dir einen von uns zusammenstellen!!! übrigens win7 kriegt man schon für nen fuffi:win7reinstall

dafür müßten wir noch wissen, ob du vorhast zu übertakten und ob noch komponenten wie dvd-rom oder hdd aus einem alten sys übernommen werden können??

ohne OC: auf die SSD kannst du verzichten und dann den hunni in die graka stecken und eine 7870 holen.

mit OC: hier fehlt die SSD gänzlich.


----------



## Valnarr (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



killer196 schrieb:


> So könntest du es machen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22076c4018e88421c7246f5d29707e42b1e37894920ce
> 
> 
> 
> + Windoof


 

Sieht soweit gut us, Gehäuse ist wie immer Geschmackssache, da gäbe es antürlich noch andere.

W7 http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...ZO/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1339969027&sr=8-11 billiger gehts kaum noch. (selbst dort bestellt) 

RAM sind bissel teuer G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) da kannste noch mal 12 Euro sparen.

Das kann man sich alles bei Hardware Versand für nur 20 Euro zusammenbauen lassen und du bist so gar unter 800 Euro, hast aber deutlich mehr Leistung, alleine durch die 7850 Graka und der besseren CPU. 

Das Restgeld könnte man in ein besseres NT stecken, zb http://geizhals.de/677396


----------



## xRis3ri (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

An sich wäre mir Stille schon wichtig . Denn ich möchte sowas wie ich es hier habe :Laptop 3gb ram nvidia 240gtm intel core 2 duo nicht mehr haben ....Allein wenn ich Firefox öffne hört man den 2 Zimmer weiter -.-


----------



## Valnarr (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> An sich wäre mir Stille schon wichtig . Denn ich möchte sowas wie ich es hier habe :Laptop 3gb ram nvidia 240gtm intel core 2 duo nicht mehr haben ....Allein wenn ich Firefox öffne hört man den 2 Zimmer weiter -.-


 
Keine Angst, so laut sind die Boxed Kühler von Intel nicht. Hatte selbst einen auf meinen i5 2500k ne Zeit lang. 

Aber ich sag mal die 16 Euro für den Sella könnte man noch ausgeben. EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## st.eagle (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



Valnarr schrieb:


> Das Restgeld könnte man in ein besseres NT stecken, zb be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) | Geizhals Deutschland (oder halt 400 Watt Variante)


 
wenn HWV die teile ins gehäuse schmeißen soll, dann sollen sie auch mit einem NT ohne KM fertigwerden!!!


----------



## xRis3ri (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ok erstmal danke Leute ich meld mich gleich wieder wenn ich alles zusammengestellt hab


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

So hier ist alles :
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX das Mainboard
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 der Ram
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz laufwerk
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil Gehäuse
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel cpu kühler
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express Grafikkarte
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155 und der Prozessor passt alles so ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Wunderbar.


----------



## killer196 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Kleine anmerkung von mir ..

Nimm ein Z77 Board dann hättest du die Möglichkeit den 3450er bei bedarf auf 3,8 ghz mit allen Kernen zu takten


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ich würde statt dem GH 22 den GH 24 nehmen, der Rest ist top



True Monkey schrieb:


> Kleine anmerkung von mir ..
> 
> Nimm ein Z77 Board dann hättest du die Möglichkeit den 3450er bei bedarf auf 3,8 ghz mit allen Kernen zu takten


Ich würde eher von 3,7GHz ausgehen, weil durch die Anhebung des Systemtakts auch alle anderen Takte wie Sata, PCI höher getaktet sind und dies für die Systemstabilität nicht zuträglich ist


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Könntet ihr mir vlt ein z77 empfehlen? Denn bei mainboards ähä .....keinen blassen schimmer


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir vlt ein z77 empfehlen? Denn bei mainboards ähä .....keinen blassen schimmer


 
Preis/Leistung und vollkommen ausreichend: Asrock Z77 Pro3/Pro4.

Wenns exklusiver sein soll finde ich das Gigabyte Z77 UD3H ziemlich ansprechend.


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ja dann nehme ich das Asrock bestelle irgendwann im laufe dieser 2 Monate da ich an meinem Geburtstag nen 22zoller bekomm


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

das hier reicht völlig für den 3450er 

Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

@ ich111

103 sind kein prob 
Einige Boards haben eh schon 103 auf stock ...andere 98


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ok also danke Leute falls noch irgendwer verbesserungsvorsvhläge hat :immer her damit bin für alles offen ^^(höho zweideutig)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Beim RAM kannst du auch den hier 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks nehmen. Mich hat er überzeugt.

Außerdem sparst du im Moment 0,35 Euro mit ihm gegenüber dem Corsair.


----------



## killer196 (18. Juni 2012)

Wow das lohnt sich  =D


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Aber total meine lieben ^^


----------



## chris991 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

ist halt geschmackssache, ich hab corsair genommen, weil mein tower innen- als auch außenleben in schwarz gehalten ist^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



chris991 schrieb:


> ist halt geschmackssache, ich hab corsair genommen, weil mein tower innen- als auch außenleben in schwarz gehalten ist^^


 
Schade, dass es die Ares nicht in schwarz gibt.


----------



## chris991 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Schade, dass es die Ares nicht in schwarz gibt.


 selbst wenn, bin corsair fanboy hehe


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Schade, dass es die Ares nicht in schwarz gibt.


 
Vielleicht kommen noch andere Farben.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



chris991 schrieb:


> selbst wenn, bin corsair fanboy hehe


 
Ich bin der "eine ausgewogene Hardware haben"-Fanboy.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



killer196 schrieb:


> Wow das lohnt sich  =D


Wer den Pfennig nicht ehrt, ist des Talers nicht wert



chris991 schrieb:


> selbst wenn, bin corsair fanboy hehe


 Corsair müsst man mir schenken und eher noch Geld zahlen, nachdem ich da so einiges gehört habe




DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich bin der "eine ausgewogene Hardware haben"-Fanboy.


 Zu der Fraktion gehöre ich auch


----------



## killer196 (18. Juni 2012)

Da hast du recht


----------



## chris991 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich bin der "eine ausgewogene Hardware haben"-Fanboy.


 ich auch, aber bei rams bleibe ich corsair treu^^


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommen noch andere Farben.



Die machen eine ganze Kollektion mit den gleichen Rams nur andere Farben ^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Die machen eine ganze Kollektion mit den gleichen Rams nur andere Farben ^^


 
Das würde sich super gut verkaufen, da die Ares einwandfreie RAM's sind. Optisch nicht verspielt aber auch nicht langweilig.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Die machen eine ganze Kollektion mit den gleichen Rams nur andere Farben ^^


 
So ein Kühler kostet nicht viel. Ebenso nicht ihn anders zu lackieren.


----------



## xRis3ri (19. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Kühler kostet nicht viel. Ebenso nicht ihn anders zu lackieren.



Joa dat geht schnell und relativ günstig


----------



## xRis3ri (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Moinsens ich bins nochmal und habe wegen kominion (11 Klasse und grade getauft Ftw ) mehr Geld bekommen und kann noch 100€ drauflegen (ssd muss nicht sein) was wäre mit nem hunderter denn noch besser zu machen ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Moinsens ich bins nochmal und habe wegen kominion (11 Klasse und grade getauft Ftw ) mehr Geld bekommen und kann noch 100€ drauflegen (ssd muss nicht sein) was wäre mit nem hunderter denn noch besser zu machen ?


 
Zeige uns den Warenkorb und du bekommst eine Antwort.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Eine 7870 statt der 7850 rein Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland
oder eine SSD (verkürzt die Ladezeiten, und das öffnen von Programmen, die Leistung bleibt aber gleich). Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland oder Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xRis3ri (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Der Warenkorb ist auf Seite 2 oder 3 glaube ich ^^
Und da ich keine Ssd brauche (vorerst) geh ich dann eher auf Grafikpower


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Grafikpower


 
Dann ist das Upgrade von der 7850 zur 7870 die beste Entscheidung.

Oder du legst noch ein wenig weiter drauf, dann kommst du an die GTX 670.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Oder du legst noch ein wenig weiter drauf, dann kommst du an die GTX 670.


 
Der Sprung von der 7850 zu GTX 670 sind aber mehr als 100€.


----------



## xRis3ri (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ja die 670 wäre nice aber die ist sehr teuer oder gibts eine billige +gute Variante weil ansonsten geh ich ERNEUT nen Monat austragen


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Das Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) | Geizhals Deutschland ist die günstigste (billig ist sehr negativ behaftet) 670, die gut ist, die ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland ist noch besser


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Das sind 378€. Also 170€ mehr als die 7850.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind 378€. Also 170€ mehr als die 7850.


 
Wie gesagt. Wenn er noch mal 70 Euro drauflegt bekommt er seine Gamingpower pur.


----------



## xRis3ri (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Mhh wie lange würde denn die saphire Radeon 7850 halten bis ich aufrüsten muss ? Und wie lang eine 670?
Weil jetzt habt ihr mich angestachelt ihr seid böse


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Die 7870 ist schon nicht schlecht. Die reicht für Full HD.


----------



## xRis3ri (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Was haltet ihr von der hier ?EVGA GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2670) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Das ist Referenz Design.
Customer ist besser kostet aber 50€ mehr.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der hier ?EVGA GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2670) | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Sofern dir Lautstärke egal ist, kannst du sie nehmen.

Wenn doch, nein.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Die Gigabyte kostet ja auch nur 20€ mehr, daher würde ich wenn dann die oder die Asus nehmen


----------



## st.eagle (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

ich habe die kfa² gtx 670 im ref-design für 340€ erworben und muß hier ein mal die lanze für das ref-design brechen.
sie ist gut und leise, im idle unhörber, bei witcher2 höre ich nur den luftstrom. der rechner steht auf dem schreibtisch imo, und ist auf!!!
wenn der knecht auf dem boden steht, höre ich wahrscheinlich gar nichts!!! 

vllt liegts in meinem gehobenem alter aber auch an der gehörschwäche!!!


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Mach mal die Boxen leiser dann hörst du auch was von der Karte.


----------



## xRis3ri (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ich schlaf mal drüber da der Gedanke an eine gtx 670 schon schön ist melde mich morgen wieder ciao


----------



## st.eagle (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mach mal die Boxen leiser dann hörst du auch was von der Karte.



, muß zum HNO-doc!!!
und hörgerät abholen lassen!!!


----------



## xRis3ri (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Wisst ihr ungefähr wie lang ich mit der Radeon  auf High spielen kann weil sonst würde ich den hunderer doch in eine SSD stecken .....Maaaannn warum sind das immer so viele Entscheidungen D:


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Keine Ahnung. Das ist von deinen individuellen Wünschen abhängig.


----------



## xRis3ri (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Wie meinen? Was für Games ich spiele oder wie?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Das und welche Einstellungen du so machst.
Einige machen 16x SGSSAA und anderen reicht 2x AA. Der mit dem SGSSAA wird immer Probleme haben ein Game flüssig zu spielen während der 2x AA Typ 5 Jahre mit der gleichen Karte auskommt.


----------



## xRis3ri (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Also ich würde 4xAA machen mehr lohnt nicht wenn man nicht nonstop auf Treppen oder so guckt


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Dann reicht die noch eine Weile. Je nach Game musst du mal schauen aber die Regel ist dass es super laufen wird.


----------



## xRis3ri (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

ja dann nehm ich eine Crucail M4 128 Gb oder doch eine Samsung?


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Die geben sich nix, nimm die die dir besser gefällt oder günstiger ist


----------



## xRis3ri (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Dann nehm ich die Crucail danke Leute


----------



## xRis3ri (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Noch eine Frage gibt's eine Alternative zum Alpenföhn Sella . Weil der Alpenföhn ist zu schwer für hardwareversand.Danke H/W/V


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage gibt's eine Alternative zum Alpenföhn Sella . Weil der Alpenföhn ist zu schwer für hardwareversand.Danke H/W/V


 
Dann sag, dass sie den Lüfter nicht verbauen sollen. Dann wiegt er weniger als 400 Gramm.

Den Lüfter kannst du dann im Gehäuse hineinbauen. Zwar etwas fummeliger, aber viel besser als den Kühler selbst hineinzubauen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage gibt's eine Alternative zum Alpenföhn Sella . Weil der Alpenföhn ist zu schwer für hardwareversand.Danke H/W/V


 
Den Sella kannst du auch selbst einbauen. Das ist nicht schwer. Pushpins sind einfach in der Handhabung.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



Threshold schrieb:


> Pushpins sind einfach in der Handhabung.


 
Solange sie heile sind und man nicht aggressiv wird.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Ich hasse pushpins, die nerven


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Solange sie heile sind und man nicht aggressiv wird.


 


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich hasse pushpins, die nerven


 
Ich habe bestimmt schon ein paar Tausend Kühler mit Pushpins verbaut und keine Probleme damit. 
Bei AMD ist es nicht einfacher den Kühler über den Haken des Retention Moduls zu bekommen.


----------



## xRis3ri (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ich werd dann versucheh den einzubauen ich will eh in frühestens 1-2 Monaten bestellen bis dahin schau ich mir tutorials etc. an


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Ich werd dann versucheh den einzubauen ich will eh in frühestens 1-2 Monaten bestellen bis dahin schau ich mir tutorials etc. an


 
Das reicht für 50 Tutorials.

Bis dahin bist du Fit.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Die Pushpin Kühler sind nicht schwer. Das Mainboard musst du dazu nicht ausbauen. Du solltest aber die Stromkabel abziehen.
Nicht dass der PC plötzlich startet wenn du den Kühler in der Hand hast.


----------



## xRis3ri (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Dann hätten wir gebrutzelten Ris3ri


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

nein dann hätten wir schmerzenden Finger von Ris3ri


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Noch eine Frage wenn ich übertakte ist dann der 2500K oder der 3570K besser?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage wenn ich übertakte ist dann der 2500K oder der 3570K besser?


 
Wenn du beide übertakst? Wieso sollte dann der 2500K besser sein? Der 3570K bleibt dennoch schneller.


----------



## coroc (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ab 4.5Ghz ist der 2500k besser zu übertakten, da es beim 3570k starke/erhöhte Wärmeentwicklung gibt, aber die wenigsten wollen mehr als 4.5Ghz


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Jo wollte nur wissen ob sich  der aufpreis vom 3450k lohnt


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Lohnt sich.


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Jup thx passt das noch mit dem Sella oder soll ich nen stärkeren nehmen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Jup thx passt das noch mit dem Sella oder soll ich nen stärkeren nehmen?


 
Beim Übertakten bitte den Thermalright Macho, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E, be quiet! Dark Rock 2, be quiet! Dark Rock Pro2, Alpenföhn K2, Prolimatech Megahalems, Prolimatech Genesis.

Wobei der Macho reichen würde. Die anderen sind nur aus optischen Weggründen empfehlenswert.


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

jo dann nehm ich den Macho  mein Shinobi wird eh kein Sichtfenster haben
Dann muss ich seine hässlichkeit nicht ertragen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Dann muss ich seine hässlichkeit nicht ertragen


 
Der Macho wird oft genommen. Ich frag mich nur ob die, die ihn kaufen und ein Sichtfenster haben keine Augen im Kopf haben.


----------



## coroc (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Nö, die lakieren ihr Sichtfenster schwarz


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Ich glaub wenn ich ein Sichtfenster+macho hätte würde ich den Macho abdecken (DANN bringt der ganz viel )


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

Der Prolimatech Genesis Black Series oder der hier http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2012/04/04/627139/Phanteks_PH-TC14PE_BK.jpg sind meine absoluten Favoriten wenn es um Optik geht.


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich*

*Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition den finde ich nice 
*


----------



## xRis3ri (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Heyho einer der nervigsten Nutzer ever ist da  . Da ich viel Musik höre bräuchte ich vlt. noch ne vernüfntige Soundkarte was sollte ich nehmen ? Ich hab über folgende nachgedacht : Asus Xonar , creative xi-fi bulk oder die  creative soundblaster recon 3d oder eine ganz andere ?


----------



## st.eagle (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

ich würde zur asus raten. sie werden häufig hier empfohlen.
die frage ist, an was für eine anlage du den rechner anschliessen willst bzw welche boxen an den rechner angeschlossen werden sollen?
bei einer aldi midi-anlage reicht der onboard sound!


----------



## xRis3ri (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Ne ne ich hab hier noch ne Logitech z5500 hier also das lohnt sich


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Wie sieht denn die Zusammenstellung aktuell aus?


----------



## xRis3ri (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

kann grad keine links schreiben aber : Sapphire radeon 7850 ,I5 3570k,Macho-02,Seagate barracuda 1tb 7200 rpm,8gb g-skill ram steht aber auch auf seite 2


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Sieht geschmeidig aus  -->> kaufen!


----------



## st.eagle (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

ich würde das ODD gegen dieses tauschen.
neuer, schneller, leiser, preiswerter... was will man mehr!


----------



## xRis3ri (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Wird gemacht danke für den Tipp und nochmal ihr seid super  ähäm ich meinte natürlich  ach ja diese Späßchen 
Im ernst danke das ihr mir so hilft .Hätte ich mir den Gs Pc gekauft .....boah hätt ich mich geärgert


----------



## xRis3ri (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Ich hab grade eben noch was auf Mindfactory zusammengebastelt da die Preise dort niedriger sind ^^:https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.phphttps://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b864588dc4a75465f0afe8cf5e38fcdf9be0a75ff3 geht doch so ich hab oc noch reingemacht da es mich überzeugt hat das ich den i5 auf 4,5 takten kann


----------



## Leckrer (16. Juli 2012)

Der Link geht nicht.

Du musst erst auf veröffentlichen und dann auf Link kopieren gehen.


----------



## xRis3ri (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

jetzt müsste es gehen


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Board würde ich im ATX Format nehmen (Asrock Z77 Pro3 oder Pro4 (ohne "M")) und beim Gehäuse sind keine Lüfter dabei, da müsstest Du noch 2 dazu kaufen.

HDD wäre die Samsung HD103SJ etwas günstiger und mit längerer Garantie.


----------



## Affemitkeks (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

In dem Gehäuse sind keine Lüfter vorinstalliert, ich glaube du solltest dir lieber dann noch ein paar dazu kaufen


----------



## xRis3ri (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

könntet ihr mir ein paar lüfter empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder  Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm 



Oder sollen es LED Lüfter sein?


----------



## xRis3ri (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Die kosten so um die 15€ oder ? Weil ich mein wenn schon denn schon


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Die sind auch nicht recht viel teurer: Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL), Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## xRis3ri (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Gibts die auch bei mf ? ich finde die nähmlich nicht


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Als Alternative kannst du diese nehmen. http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...max-T-B--Vegas-Duo-UCTVD12A-Fan-blue-red.html

Ich finde die Apollish nicht bei Mindfactory.


----------



## xRis3ri (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Hab ein bissl was geändert geht das ausgewählte Gehäuse(ich glaube da sind welche dabei):https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220013c4526681b8edbfb1051ef71a87de8283ed219e6


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Da sind auch keine Gehäuselüfter dabei.


----------



## xRis3ri (16. Juli 2012)

Da habe ich schon Lüfter gefunden die Cougar vortex odb das orange + schwarz passt einfach finde ich ..... Ach danke whysosirius ( man muss mal nen lob aussprechen )


https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a50525e644a72eda830643dcd0d8cd45086da5d8df


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Habe ein Gehäuse gefunden das mir noch besser gefällt und habe noch ein  besseres Nt in die config getan jetzt müsste alles passen oder?  :https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a50525e644a72eda830643dcd0d8cd45086da5d8df


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Fehlt noch RAM und opt. Laufwerk, aber der Rest sieht gut aus 

Wenn Du beim Sharkoon T28 den USB3-Frontanschluss intern am Board anschließen willst, bräuchtest Du noch so einen Adapter: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p749293_BitFenix-Internal-USB-3-0-Adapter.html


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Fuu ich wusste das irgendwas fehlt ^^


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Wenn Du das noch mit reinpackst, passt alles:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Hab jetzt ne config mit anderem Ram und dem anderen Nt genommen da es sonst VIEL zu weit über mein Budget ging  aber das andere ist ja auch gut oder ?:https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22040e875e81b2bcdd87826484904bd8d446798a53cf4


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

So kannst Du es auch machen  Selbst die 400 Watt Variante vom Straight E9 würde ausreichen.

--> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Danke Softy und an die anderen das war (hoffentlich ) die letzte Aenderung ^,^ Bei Bedarf kann ich euch ,wenn ihr wollt, Bilder machen wenn der Pc fertig ist . Ich freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel wenn es in die Pfanne gelegt wird


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Ja, Feedback ist hier natürlich immer gern gesehen


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Jetzt mal ernsthaft wie sehr haette ich mich geaergert wenn ich den Gs pc gekauft haete ich waer so sauer gewesen ... Haette vlt den Ausraster toppen koennen wo ich in mw2 einen vor der Nuke weggetubet wurde obwohl neee da ist schon was anderes passiert wenn ihr versteht ... Ich glaube ihr habt jetzt ein falsches bild von mir aber glaubt mir ist gut so


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Warte erstmal, ob und bis der Rechner läuft  Wenn Du das Teil zusammenbaust, dann das erste Mal den Startknopf drückst... und nichts passiert oder es riecht verschmort, dann wirst Du Dir wünschen, den Gamestar PC gekauft zu haben


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Zum glueck arbeitet der Vater meine kumpels in nem Elektroladen da bring ich die Teile hin nd ich mach das so : Ich mach das was ich kann und dS was ich mir nicht zutrau uebenimmt er


----------



## st.eagle (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, Feedback ist hier natürlich immer gern gesehen



natürlich bevorzugterweise mit bildern!!!


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

So jetzt aber der (vorerst) letzte Post von mir in dem Thread .....Da ich zu geld gekommen bin hab ich die config nochmal geändert (eig nur die Graka und Ram ):https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207378fd2a90ba478bdcd4fc7d876297a243b5989dda


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Sieht auch gut aus  Allerdings ist die HD7950 nur ein paar % schneller als die HD7870: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Ja die 7950 wird dann übertaktet ....ähnelt jetzt irgendwie dem System von dem Artikel in der Pc-Games: High-End Hardware für Schotten  . Und ich fahr trotzdem die sichere Schiene mit der 7950


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Ja, die Sapphire HD7950 hatte ich auch mal. Sehr geiles Teil und übertaktbar ohne Ende (Chiptakt über 50% im Vergleich @stock)


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

DANN ist es zu 75% das System aus dem Artikrl . Zum Glück bleibt die Sapphire Trotzdem Mucksmäuschenstill und Softy einer noch 
Maybe in meinem Thread ?


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Zu spät


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Wurdest schon beglückwunscht


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Wie lange würde der Pc denn so halten bis ich aufrüsten muss?


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In 2 Jahren wirst Du eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen und in 4 Jahren wirst Du den Unterbau wechseln


----------



## xRis3ri (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Danke oh du weise Magische Miesmuschel  irgendwie ist mir der Opa unsymphatisch D: Sieht iwie gruselig aus


----------



## xRis3ri (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Also ich wollte mal den Thread ausgraben da der Pc jetzt da ist aber durch einige Komplikationen wurde es :
CM Storm Enforcer
Asrock B75 Pro 3
Alpenföhn Sella 
Sapphire radeon hd 7950 (full retail ) 
480 Watt Be quiet cm 
Samsung spinpoint f3 
Lg gh24ns90 Und einen Bitfenix Spectre in rot Und ja läuft 

Bei bedarf kann ich bilder machen


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Bilder sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

xRis3ri schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wollte mal den Thread ausgraben da der Pc jetzt da ist aber durch einige Komplikationen wurde es :
> CM Storm Enforcer
> Asrock B75 Pro 3
> Alpenföhn Sella
> ...



Wo ist die CPU ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*



ich888 schrieb:


> Wo ist die CPU ?


 Er rechnet mit nem taschenrechner


----------



## xRis3ri (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Cpu wasn das ?  Ne Spass ein Xeon e3 1230 v2 tut seinen Dienst . Ach das ist toll Bf3 auf Ultra laüft super


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Auf FullHD ?

Flüssig mit 60 FPS ?


----------



## xRis3ri (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Ich hab mit meiner Oc'ten 45-55 Fps


----------



## floh315 (22. Oktober 2012)

singleplayer oder multi?


----------



## Affemitkeks (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamestar Pc ...Lohnt er sich(800€ Gaming Pc)*

Wir wollen Bilder !


----------

